
Top user-made games on ROBLOX played as much as top company-made games on Steam - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/07/steam-games-roblox-games-adopt-me.html
======
mooman219
Some history.

This has been going on in Minecraft for more than 10 years. Large servers can
pull millions of unique players a month and have >50,000 concurrent players.
Some even employ competitively paid full time engineers. Even fairly generic
servers that are well monetized and supported by a large youtuber can pull the
range of 6 figures a year.

There's even a solid argument that the earlier predecessors to modern battle
royale games were Minecraft Hunger Game servers in as early as 2011. We didn't
even get DayZ until mid 2012. Between the ease of the bukkit API, ease to
setup a server, and flexibility of the client, there was a lot of rapid
prototyping of what essentially were software startups going on back in the
earlier days. I'm not sure what the scene looks like today, but it was a blast
back then.

It's really amazing to see games that can host mods in an accessible way doing
well. I wonder how much better Minecraft could have been if they weren't
actively hostile to developers.

